# Lets talk about FANS in the trailer :)



## Horsesaplenty

I live in the deep humid hot south! I want to install fans in my trailer. I have this model, a three horse slant load with tack/dressing room, but mine is just full aluminum not painted. It gets HOT in there especially with three horses inside. I want to install three roof vents or fans and I thought about putting in some little fans at their butt end. What do y'all have? I'm crossposting this in the endurance forum too


----------



## Joe4d

the little 12 volt fan isnt gonna do squat, insulate the roof and get it painted would do more.


----------



## Horsesaplenty

Okay so insulating... spray in, insulation board from home depot? What's the most effective? Can I buy the spray in kind at Home Depot, or is that something that would have to be done by a pro?


----------



## TheOtherHorse

Insulating the roof is a good idea. Also installing roof vents helps a ton with airflow. My trailer has the kind that you can either open facing front or facing back, so you can decide how much extra air you want. All summer I open them facing front, but it is nice to open facing back in late fall/winter/early spring when it cold but I still want air moving for respiratory health, but maybe not direct flow on the horse.

The only problem I worry about is if I were to get stuck in a traffic jam in the summer. Vents/windows won't do much if you're not moving.


----------



## BigNickMontana

I recomend these lil ******s here: Fantastic Fan










I had 2 of em on my camper trailer when I was down welding in South Texas, they could change the air in that 24' trailer in about 30 minutes. 

Always kept the thing smelling nice which says a lot when you have a sweaty welder and a dog staying in the trailer. 

They were nice also because they have a rain sensor installed in them so if it starts to rain they automatically close. 
http://www.pplmotorhomes.com/parts/...gn=partsfeed&gclid=CJuBvJSUlrkCFWNxQgodwUcAKg


----------

